# Worlds 1st Test Tube Orphan



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

How sad is this story?!

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/skynews/20080806/twl-world-s-first-test-tube-orphan-3fd0ae9.html


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

In the US, once an embryo is transferred, you are a parent.  You can't get out of it.  In the US, the wife would not have a choice, but to accept all the responsibility of having created a life.

The truth is, intended parents renegade on surrogacy agreements far more often than surrogates do.  So you need to set up the laws, for that event.  Sounds like India, hasn't quite got its surrogacy laws quite right.  And also sounds like they didn't screen the intended parents properly.

Bottom line is, if you create a life, you are responsible, and you have to make sure that life is provided for in every way.

Lorna


----------

